# Philippine Cities outside Metro Manila



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

THE PHILIPPINES stands at the crossroads of the developed western world and the Orient. *It is located in Southeast Asia*, stretching more than 1,840 kilometers. Composed of 7,107 islands, the Philippines is readily accessible to the different capitals of the world. 










Metro Manila, the country's capital, is the largest conurbation or urban agglomeration in the country. Since a lot has been posted about Manila, I decided to display scenes from other cities spread across the country's three main island groups: *Luzon, Visayas and Mindanao*.










List of Major cities in the Philippines : Name (Province) - Population

*Luzon Island Group*

Legazpi (Albay) -	179,481
Batangas City (Batangas) - 295,231
Baguio (Benguet) - 301,926
San Jose del Monte (Bulacan) - 439,090
Calamba (Laguna) - 360,281
Angeles (Pampanga) - 314,493
Antipolo (Rizal) - 633,971

*Visayan Island Group*

Cebu City (Cebu ) -	798,809
Lapu-Lapu (Cebu) - 292,530
Mandaue (	Cebu) - 318,575
Iloilo City (Iloilo ) - 418,710
Bacolod (Negros Occidental) - 499,497
Dumaguete (Negros Oriental) - 116,392

*Mindanao Island Group*

Butuan (Agusan del Norte) - 298,378
Davao City (Davao del Sur) - 1,363,337
Iligan (Lanao del Norte) - 308,046
Cagayan de Oro (Misamis Oriental) - 553,966
General Santos (South Cotabato) - 529,542
Zamboanga City - 774,407

for a complete list of Philippine cities, click here.


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Iloilo City, Philippines*










Iloilo is a province of the Philippines, located in the center of the Philippine archipelago. Its capital is the City of Iloilo, which is the second oldest city and one of the major urban centers of the Philippines.

*City Population: 418,710 *
City Land Area: 56 sq. km.

Metro Iloilo-Guimaras or MIG is a metropolitan area encompassing the highly urbanized city of Iloilo City, nearby towns (San Miguel, Pavia, Leganes, Oton, Santa Barbara), and the island of Guimaras.

*Metro Population: 789,080	*
Metro Land Area: 911.19 sq. km.

Aside from being an urban center, Iloilo is best known for its extensive collection of Heritage buildings dating back to the Spanish and American colonial era like its centuries old churches, imposing mansions. Iloilo is also known as a gateway or stopover destination to the country's top tourist destination, *Boracay Island*, and to upcoming tourist destination, *Guimaras Island*.










Iloilo is a fast-growing modern city but has kept its old charm and unspoiled environment. Today, Iloilo is a popular convention and meeting destination, with its many first class accommodations and New Airport of International standards. Tourists will find sprawling malls scattered across the city wherein they can replenish supplies as well as their energies for the hectic sand-and-water environment that are soon to follow. Hotels and restaurants abound; a world-class golf course is located just outside the city proper in Sta. Barbara.

*Iloilo Airport*




































photo from http://flickr.com/photos/ravissant74/

more pics coming...


----------



## karma police (Oct 17, 2008)

i´m really expecting about what you, chymera, have to show us here about Philippines. Many times i have wonder how other cities beside Manila would look like. 

I mean, Manila suffered so much during WWII that now almost all its historical buildings are gone or at least severely damaged.

I really wonder how other historical centers would be in the rest of the country. did they sufferd as much as Manila or do they still have some nice old buldings?

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## soonapaana (Oct 21, 2008)

dude, can u say me which company built this construction?

like soma? or Larsen& tubro? VSL?


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

soonapaana said:


> dude, can u say me which company built this construction?
> like soma? or Larsen& tubro? VSL?


The Iloilo Airport was built by Taisei-Shimizu Joint ventures from Japan


karma police said:


> i´m really expecting about what you, chymera, have to show us here about Philippines. Many times i have wonder how other cities beside Manila would look like.
> 
> I mean, Manila suffered so much during WWII that now almost all its historical buildings are gone or at least severely damaged.
> 
> ...


It's my pleasure to show more of my country 

Major cities outside Manila were also severely damaged but some parts of these cities were saved. In those parts, many buildings were also torn down because of dilapidation and to give way to newer buildings. There's still a lot of them around but they are sparsely distributed except for Vigan, which still boasts of a whole cobblestone street lined with old houses/buildings.


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Iloilo City Heritage Buildings*









University of the Philippines Admin Building (Photo by IAMME)









Iloilo River Wharf (Photo by IAMME)









Molo Church (Photo by Explore Iloilo)









Old Business District during the Chinese New Year (Photo by berniemack)









Calle Real in Old Business District (Photo by berniemack)









Iloilo River with the Provincial Capitol in the foreground and the Aduana or Customs House in the background (Photo by berniemack)









Nelly Garden (Photo by Explore Iloilo)









Calle Real during the Dinagyang Festival (Photo by Explore Iloilo)









Sunset Rush Hour (Photo by Explore Iloilo)


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Iloilo Cityscapes*









Infante Flyover (photo by IAMME)









City Proper Aerial (photo by IAMME)









City Proper with Guimaras Island afar (photo by Explore Iloilo)









General Luna Street (photo by Explore Iloilo)









SM City Mall (photo by Explore Iloilo)









Gaisano Capital Mall (photo by Explore Iloilo)









The Atrium Mall (photo by Explore Iloilo)









Smallville - Nightlife Hotspot (photo by Explore Iloilo)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics


----------



## chymera00 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Cebu, Philippines*

The City of Cebu is the capital of the Cebu province in the Philippines and is the *second most important metropolitan center in the country*. It is the country's *main domestic shipping hub* and is home to more than 80% of the country's inter-island shipping companies. Cebu is also the *main hub, outside of the capital, of international flights into the country* and is the *most important center of commerce, trade, and industry in the Visayas and Mindanao, the southern parts of the country*. It is because of this and other important aspects that Cebu City is dubbed the *Queen City of the South*. It is the most popular destination in all of the Philippines for foreign tourists. Over 50% of all people visiting the Philippines as tourists list Cebu as their main destination.










City Population: 798K
City Land Area: 235 km²

Metro Cebu is a metropolitan area that is centered on Cebu City, the capital of Cebu and the regional capital of Central Visayas with twelve surrounding cities and municipalities. 

Metro Population: 2.3M
Metro Land Area: 899 km²

*Cebu Aerials*









source









source









source









http://www.pbase.com/fots2/image/59961205


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice thread! Now I love to see more philippines cities and towns.....Be post more :cheers:


----------



## Roses.Are.Green (Sep 16, 2009)

hiii
the information of this forum is really awesome.its really helpful to search the country,the location every thng.your site is very good nad many people get help from your site.and i m one of them.so that i am glad so much.thanks for giving us this pleasent gift.thank you.

Ares Mobiles Internet SEO Company www.advanceloan.net


----------



## kimhon88 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Naga City, Camarines Sur, Bicol Philippines*
The Heart of Bicol (Commercial, Educational and Cultural Center), An Maogmang Lugar (The Happy Place), A Pilgrim City, Most Competitive City in the Philippines (1st) 2015-2016, (2nd) 2017, (2nd) 2018






































©ScubaFlyerPH


----------

